# GC/GE modifiers



## sundaey

Hello everyone,
Can someone please explain to me the new MC modifiers GC and GE???
Thanks!


----------



## donnadeboer

*GC/GE Modifiers*

Hi, 
The GC modifier is to indicate a "service rendered by a Resident or Fellow" and must be entered on the Teaching Physician services rendered in compliance with all the requirements outlined in 100-04, Ch 12, Section 100.1.1.C of the MCM.  Physicians billing for TP services using this modifier are verifying that they have been present during the key portions of the service and were immediately available.

The GE modifier indicates that "service is rendered in a Primary Care Exception Site".  There are E&M services that a Resident can perform without the presence of a Teaching Physician under the Primary Care Exception.  These services are billed with the GE modifier and are limited to specific E&M codes, as outlined in 100-04, Ch 12, Section 100.1.1.C of MCM.

I hope that helps!
Donna De Boer, CPC


----------



## dnlworden

*Ge Modifier*

Are you seeing reduction in payment when using the GE modifier? Especially for traditional Medicaid. (Michigan)


----------

